#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται στατικό πρόγραμμα FESPA 4.5

## fplolis

Πωλείται Fespa 4.5 (προ Ευρωκώδικα) 1.100€ (01.07.2016) 1.000€ (16.07.2016) *950€* (προ ΦΠΑ). 
 Με 900€ (προ ΦΠΑ) αναβαθμίζεται στην σημερινή έκδοση αξίας 2.500€

----------

